# Wolf O'Donnell!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you prefer him than Krystal? Come on, tell me, I know you are! We all like him, particularly his Brawl entry right?

It's all right to be gay to him right?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

:neutral:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

(This is supposedly a parody of the Krystal topic.)


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

it's not on the first page
why did you do this


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh nothing - just spreading the Wolf love.

The question is - why do you respond to this?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

i would like you to stop making bad threads


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2008)

Why would I? What constitutes a bad thread?

Then again I should be ignoring you judging from your previous posts on other threads.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

1.  The thread you intended to mock was off the front page
2.  it was a late joke anyway
3.  it was a bad joke anyway
4.  this is a bad thread regardless


----------



## AlexX (Aug 4, 2008)

While I admit I like him better than Krystal, Smash doesn't have too much female representation. Zero Suit Samus was the only female added to the roster, and she's technically just the Shiek to Power Suit Samus's Zelda (which basically means she might not count depending on your point of view).

That said, I'd have preferred Jody Summers to both her and Wolf. Starfox is represented just fine with Fox and Falco, and F-Zero only got Captain Falcon for representation when it has 3 more installments in its series than Starfox does. Upgrading Lyn from an assist trophy would also have been nice since Fire Emblem has 11 installments (only 3 or 4 less than Zelda), yet only 2 fighters.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> 1.  The thread you intended to mock was off the front page
> 2.  it was a late joke anyway
> 3.  it was a bad joke anyway
> 4.  this is a bad thread regardless



Admit it, you LOVE Wolf O'Donnell really. <(nDn)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought Star Fox series is already well represented with the trio.

And yeah, it's either Jody or Goroh. They're from the original SNES game.


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf = Epic Win

He is way better looking then krystal.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

I wondered why Sakurai made him into a leather dude though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, Wolf is awesome. But Fox is even more awesome. <3<3<3



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I thought Star Fox series is already well represented with the trio.
> 
> And yeah, it's either Jody or Goroh. They're from the original SNES game.


Actually Jody wasn't until F-Zero X. >_>


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say I definitely like Wolf alot better than Krystal. He's just awesome, and not to mention I loved his accent in SF64. XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

Then who were the other two? I only know Goroh, Falcon and Pico.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then who were the other two? I only know Goroh, Falcon and Pico.


The original 4 are Captain Falcon, Samurai Goroh, Pico, and Dr. Stewart.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I thought Star Fox series is already well represented with the trio.


Wolf wasn't in Melee, though even if he was, 3 is a bit much for the Starfox crew considering it has 5 installments while F-Zero has 8 installments and one rep and FE has 11 installments with 2 reps. Mother series also gets special treatment, but then again, the Mother fandom likes to bitch and moan about how much Nintendo hates any franchise that isn't Mario or Zelda and that their series is so horribly under-represented in Smash.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

Meddle689 said:


> I'd say I definitely like Wolf alot better than Krystal. He's just awesome, and not to mention I loved his accent in SF64. XD


then they ruined his character in that awful GCN game and gave him that Brooklyn accent. (I'm sorry on the tiers of accent british>brooklyn)


----------



## AlexX (Aug 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> then they ruined his character in that awful GCN game and gave him that Brooklyn accent. (I'm sorry on the tiers of accent british>brooklyn)


I'm pretty sure Falco is the one with the brooklyn accent. I might be wrong, I'll have to ask him whilst playing some card games with him.


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> then they ruined his character in that awful GCN game and gave him that Brooklyn accent. (I'm sorry on the tiers of accent british>brooklyn)


I agree, his accent was so awesome and fitting for him in SF64 (atleast I think so anyway), but I was disappointed when I heard his new voice for the first time.. His new voice isn't _bad_ though, but I still prefer his british accent anyday.


----------



## c0nker (Aug 4, 2008)

uhmn. wolf is cool. he's badass.

...but i'm totali not gay fer him XDXDXD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> then they ruined his character in that awful GCN game and gave him that Brooklyn accent. (I'm sorry on the tiers of accent british>brooklyn)



lol what?

He DIDN'T HAVE any character in SF64, and Assault actually GAVE him one. I for one like his VA and role in Assault and I am willing to go to the ends of the earth to defend him!


----------



## Furlock (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf is way better than Krystal, and this is coming from a straight guy.  Krystal is the typical emotional wench that just needs a hot dicking (from Dr. Tran, perhaps), whereas Wolf has better tech, a cooler ship, and is a wolf, not a fox.  He also has an eyepatch, which makes him automatically awesome.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't dislike Krystal... she's a good character, I guess.

I love Wolf though. Already did in StarFox 64, and totally fell in love with him during Assault... the fact that he saved Fox and allied him briefly...<3

*coughs* Ahem. I'm really glad he made it into Brawl.


Random fun(?) fact: Fire Emblem and Mother games are totally unheard of here. That, or I should go out more often...XD I think I saw some FE Advance games, but I wouldn't say those games are really popular here...


----------



## AlexX (Aug 5, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Random fun(?) fact: Fire Emblem and Mother games are totally unheard of here. That, or I should go out more often...XD I think I saw some FE Advance games, but I wouldn't say those games are really popular here...


Earthbound is a cult classic and one of the most well-known SNES games, so I'd hardly say the Mother series is obscure.

I'd have agreed on Fire Emblem if this were 5 years ago, but as of now 4 of the games are available outside Japan (which more or less proves its success, since if the first one didn't sell well they wouldn't have continued releasing installments overseas). I'd also be willing to wager that the upcoming DS game is going to reach overseas as well because it introduces Marth's backstory (something people have been looking forward to since Melee's release 7 years ago).


----------



## Lukar (Aug 5, 2008)

While I like playing as Wolf, I would rather have Krystal in the game.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

*Take a wild fucking guess.*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Earthbound is a cult classic and one of the most well-known SNES games, so I'd hardly say the Mother series is obscure.
> 
> I'd have agreed on Fire Emblem if this were 5 years ago, but as of now 4 of the games are available outside Japan (which more or less proves its success, since if the first one didn't sell well they wouldn't have continued releasing installments overseas). I'd also be willing to wager that the upcoming DS game is going to reach overseas as well because it introduces Marth's backstory (something people have been looking forward to since Melee's release 7 years ago).



Err... in order to be a cult classic the game must be obscure!

Although in Japan it is a lot more popular.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Err... in order to be a cult classic the game must be obscure!
> 
> Although in Japan it is a lot more popular.


The Rocky Horror Picture Show is a legendary cult classic, but I doubt most would call it obscure.

It doesn't have to be obscure to be a cult classic, it just has to have a close following.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Aug 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Earthbound is a cult classic and one of the most well-known SNES games, so I'd hardly say the Mother series is obscure.
> 
> I'd have agreed on Fire Emblem if this were 5 years ago, but as of now 4 of the games are available outside Japan (which more or less proves its success, since if the first one didn't sell well they wouldn't have continued releasing installments overseas). I'd also be willing to wager that the upcoming DS game is going to reach overseas as well because it introduces Marth's backstory (something people have been looking forward to since Melee's release 7 years ago).


 
Please consider my "Location". Earthbound was never introduced to us, and if it wasn't for Smash Bros., I wouldn't have a clue those games exist. That those games are popular everywhere else in the world I don't doubt...~

I'll have to look into the matter called FE and see how many games we have in Germany. Judging by the Smash Bros. Trophies they sound interesting, but Nintendo seems to dislike Europe or just Germany


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone who wears an eyepatch rules, would Big Boss be as legendary without his? On-topic though, who did they include in Smash? It wasn't Krystal anyway and I think that by itself shows who's more awesome.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

I still makes me wonder though why he acquired the "last character to unlock" status.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 5, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Please consider my "Location". Earthbound was never introduced to us, and if it wasn't for Smash Bros., I wouldn't have a clue those games exist. That those games are popular everywhere else in the world I don't doubt...~


If you ask some people in the US about the most famous SNES games, most will mention Terranigma, but that was never released in North America. ;P



> I'll have to look into the matter called FE and see how many games we have in Germany. Judging by the Smash Bros. Trophies they sound interesting, but Nintendo seems to dislike Europe or just Germany


The last installment (Radiant Dawn for the Wii) came out in Europe some time ago, and a friend of mine from France (and a couple from England) claims it tends to be pretty popular where they live, but that's as far as my knowledge goes for how popular the series is in Europe.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still makes me wonder though why he acquired the "last character to unlock" status.


What do you mean? Jigglypuff was the last person I unlocked...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Terranigma



Never heard of it.

Never heard of anyone who's heard of it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, Fire Emblem. Let's bring an OVA to a Wolf thread: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YalB0uEPqVk

So I was playing Star Fox 64 on Expert the other night and had a eureka moment - Wolf used to be a pussy. I don't care how sexy his voice once was, shitty pilot skills are shitty pilot skills. When Pigma is the last one standing on Venom, you know something is wrong. 

He fares a bit better in Brawl, though is seems his pants chain hangs out of his ass.



David M. Awesome said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Never heard of anyone who's heard of it.



Hi. 

That's almost like saying you never heard of anyone who's heard of Seiken Densetsu 3.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still makes me wonder though why he acquired the "last character to unlock" status.



Not too sure, but remember how much of a bitch it was to get Falco in Melee?




David M. Awesome said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Never heard of anyone who's heard of it.



It's probably the best action RPG I've ever played. It's so good I actually bought it again on the Wii instead of doing the smart thing and downloading a rom.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Nerds.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> It's probably the best action RPG I've ever played. It's so good I actually bought it again on the Wii instead of doing the smart thing and downloading a rom.



Um, are we talking about Virtual Console? I don't think Nintendo is that generous.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nerds.



Wha?



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Um, are we talking about Virtual Console? I don't think Nintendo is that generous.



I checked to make sure, turns out I just downloaded an injected rom. Long live piracy.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I checked to make sure, turns out I just downloaded an injected rom. Long live piracy.



Ah nice, you piraty whore you.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ah nice, you piraty whore you.



Thanks, want some of my swag?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Thanks, want some of my swag?



Sure, why not? I was holding out for Earthbound on the VC, but swag is just too sexy.

_Anyway_...back to Wolf. I'm surprised this thread isn't up in flames about his Final Smash. They, like, painted it red. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoulda been a Wolfen.

Leon shoulda been an assist trophy. He could have sliced you up and shit. Woulda been great.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What do you mean? Jigglypuff was the last person I unlocked...



lol I mean through vs. matches. Also, in character listings he's usually the on the last.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol I mean through vs. matches. Also, in character listings he's usually the on the last.


You make it sound like that's an insult of some sort... Though I guess if Melee is any indication, it would seem they make the more predictable ones unlocked first (hence why you're going to unlock Luigi and Marth in both games right away) while the more "WTF?" characters are unlocked later (I think most weren't expecting Starfox to get yet another playable rep, and while Young Link was somewhat expected to return, Toon Link was not really expected to appear as a completely different character, and likewise, nobody thought Game & Watch would be in Melee before he was introduced). Obviously there's some exception to this theory (Jiggly in Brawl), but for the most part it could work.


----------



## Drakee (Aug 8, 2008)

Starwolf is made of total win. ;D  My current main...along with fox in brawl. XP <3


----------



## Drakee (Aug 8, 2008)

Starwolf is made of total win. ;D  My current main...along with fox in brawl. XP <3 I've actually drawn some fanart of em lately, though sadly none submit worthy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 9, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You make it sound like that's an insult of some sort... Though I guess if Melee is any indication, it would seem they make the more predictable ones unlocked first (hence why you're going to unlock Luigi and Marth in both games right away) while the more "WTF?" characters are unlocked later (I think most weren't expecting Starfox to get yet another playable rep, and while Young Link was somewhat expected to return, Toon Link was not really expected to appear as a completely different character, and likewise, nobody thought Game & Watch would be in Melee before he was introduced). Obviously there's some exception to this theory (Jiggly in Brawl), but for the most part it could work.



??? I didn't mean to be insulting.

Then again, Wolf was one of the three "special characters".


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then again, Wolf was one of the three "special characters".



Not to keep running this thread into the ground, but why's he a "special character"? And why are there three? G&W is special-er than Wolf IMO, unless we're only talking about Star Fox folk.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hence the quotation marks - the three special characters in Brawl are Wolf, Toon Link and Jigglypuff.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

Again, slowness. How are they "special"? Make sweet sense to meh, Okamichan!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Again, slowness. How are they "special"? Make sweet sense to meh, Okamichan!


I think it's 'cause they were added into the game later in development, after they finished developing the SSE. >_>


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I think it's 'cause they were added into the game later in development, after they finished developing the SSE. >_>



Is that really the general idea? Doesn't make much sense with Jiggly being a veteran.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 10, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I think it's 'cause they were added into the game later in development, after they finished developing the SSE. >_>


Sonic was the one they added after the fact. I personally think they just didn't think of any particular reason to add them to the main story, so they were made into the obligatory story mode extras.

My guess is that Jiggly was probably going to be the one to break Tabuu's wings at the end of SSE until Sonic was added in, at which point they decided to make him be the last-minute story mode character and Jiggly an extra.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

^My guess is that they also realized how much fanservice they'd crammed in, so they hit you with a deus ex machina.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 10, 2008)

They are "special" within Brawl because they aren't part of SSE... which is really one big of a mess in itself to be quite honest.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They are "special" within Brawl because they aren't part of SSE... which is really one big of a mess in itself to be quite honest.



You know, you could've just said that. Not all of us remember how tacked on the "specials" were. :X (Even though Wolf and Jiggly could've easily been part of the story, considering how ludicrous it was.)


----------



## AlexX (Aug 10, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> You know, you could've just said that. Not all of us remember how tacked on the "specials" were. :X (Even though Wolf and Jiggly could've easily been part of the story, considering how ludicrous it was.)


How was it ludicrous? And don't say because there's no dialogue, as that was unavoidable seeing as how the majority of the Brawl cast is mute (and having some characters talk while the others don't is far too inconsistant).



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They are "special" within Brawl because they aren't part of SSE... which is really one big of a mess in itself to be quite honest.


How? Absolutely nothing about the plot happens that isn't later explained either in the end or by trophies you unlock beating Boss Battles mode.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How was it ludicrous? And don't say because there's no dialogue, as that was unavoidable seeing as how the majority of the Brawl cast is mute (and having some characters talk while the others don't is far too inconsistant).



OK then, how about silly? Some elements of the story, such as the generic Subspace creatures themself and the almighty old-man-butterfly Tabuu, came off as very contrived to me. But that was kind of inevitable. After all, it's hard to take a Samus/Pikachu pairing or Mario fighting Yoshi seriously. Smash gets away with that through concept. C'mon, though, what were you really thinking when you fought giant evil Diddy?


----------



## AlexX (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> C'mon, though, what were you really thinking when you fought giant evil Diddy?


"Wow, some evil sh*t is going on and messing up things in this world. It looks like it's up to me to stop it!"

Though in all seriousness, the bad guys had to compensate for the fight being 3-on-1. Diddy is a lightweight, so the shadow bugs copying him had to do something to keep him from being too easy for the Starfox crew and the real Diddy to beat. The antagonists of the story aren't incompetent, after all.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> "Wow, some evil sh*t is going on and messing up things in this world. It looks like it's up to me to stop it!"
> 
> Though in all seriousness, the bad guys had to compensate for the fight being 3-on-1. Diddy is a lightweight, so the shadow bugs copying him had to do something to keep him from being too easy for the Starfox crew and the real Diddy to beat. The antagonists of the story aren't incompetent, after all.



Wow, nice save. I prefer massive K. Rool, but hey, potential Country overload there.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> what were you really thinking when you fought giant evil Diddy?



Hardest boss in the fucking game.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hardest boner in my life.



i know right


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i know right



You're gross.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i know right



Just...just no. Of the very few anthros that are boner-worthy, Diddy is far, far from that list. (I'm speaking from another POV; no anthros make me hot. I swear.)

Hardest boss in the game? He's not even tough on intense. Just keep hitting him and he'll barely get up. Old butterfly man is harder.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're gross.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How? Absolutely nothing about the plot happens that isn't later explained either in the end or by trophies you unlock beating Boss Battles mode.



By special I mean having nothing to do with SSE. They're just there as unlockables.

Although yeah, SSE is really just a large game that should be renamed as "Adventures of Kirby... with friends!"


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> By special I mean having nothing to do with SSE. They're just there as unlockables.
> 
> Although yeah, SSE is really just a large game that should be renamed as "Adventures of Kirby... with friends!"



Seriously, they just took pretty much everything straight from Kirby's Super Star.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Seriously, they just took pretty much everything straight from Kirby's Super Star.



That's what happens when the Kirby creator directs a sidescroller. :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Seriously, they just took pretty much everything straight from Kirby's Super Star.



And this is a bad thing?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, if you're not playing Kirby's Super Star.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes, if you're not playing Kirby's Super Star.



Didn't like that game I take it? SSE reminded me more of Streets of Rage anyway.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

But if it's a bad thing that you're not playing Super Star, doesn't that mean Super Star does indeed kick ass?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2008)

Super Star is a good game (heck I am waiting for it's DS remake) but if the same concept is applied in a different game... then, that's a bad idea.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> But if it's a bad thing that you're not playing Super Star, doesn't that mean Super Star does indeed kick ass?



Indeed, long live that little pink ball of love.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

heh. when i heard wolf was in brawl i put down mario and gave myself hell mastering fox's moveset.

Then it comes out and they're not the same, but he still bloody awesom. And mario took me back being the forgiving moustachio'd fella he is.
Wolf FTW


----------



## AlexX (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Although yeah, SSE is really just a large game that should be renamed as "Adventures of Kirby... with friends!"


Eeh, this is kind of an exaggeration... While I agree a lot of characters don't get enough playtime before Subspace (for example, the Fire Emblem guys only get two missions, The IC's only get one, and G&W doesn't get ANY missions to play in before Subspace), I really don't think Kirby is the main focus of the story. His group is the one you play as the most, but it also includes Pit, Mario, Yoshi, and Link. The only part where Kirby might have some favoring is the second level of Subspace where you rescue everyone, but that's more or less it since you can use whoever you want after that.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Although yeah, SSE is really just a large game that should be renamed as "Adventures of Kirby... with friends!"



I thought of this as just a jab at how Kirbyesque the whole affair was.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I thought of this as just a jab at how Kirbyesque the whole affair was.


I'm not quite sure what makes it so Kirby-esque... It plays like a generic platformer with the Smash crew to me.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

^The door-usage, the exploding blocks (especially the exploding blocks)...Then again, Lion King reminds me of steak.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> ^The door-usage, the exploding blocks (especially the exploding blocks)...Then again, Lion King reminds me of steak.


A number of platformers use doors of some sort to seperate various parts of levels, even some Mario games. The destructable blocks aren't uncommon in platformers either, as most have some sort of destructable obstacle that you run into fairly frequently.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

A staple, I know. The exploding blocks had the same asthethic though.

When you mentioned Mario games I thought of Mario Bros. 2, but does that game even count? Oh wait, Mario World--never mind.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 11, 2008)

Mario 64 also had a few doors inside some of the levels (such as a few in the Hazy Maze Cave).


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

^You reminded me of one of my least favorite levels in any Mario game. :/

Oh yeah, back to Wolf.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 13, 2008)

It is compared to Kirby because characters who did most of the "better" roles were DeDeDe and Kirby.

Wolf is awesome enough not to be part of SSE! And Sakurai got furry'd in making Wolf quite "exotic"!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wolf is awesome enough not to be part of SSE! And Sakurai got furry'd in making Wolf quite "exotic"!



I still fail to see why you're whoring so much for Wolf. :/ Please explain.


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 13, 2008)

Hm, if it was a scale of 1-10 with 10 being the most id want to share a den with, and 1 being "eh", Wolf would be a 4. I find Fox more attractive than him at times. And Krystal is getting old and whoring herself out. Like Renamon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 13, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I still fail to see why you're whoring so much for Wolf. :/ Please explain.



You rarely see wolves who have flat character actually get one.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

I soooo love Wolf! He's my favourite character evaar <insert awesome smiley here>


----------



## AlexX (Aug 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It is compared to Kirby because characters who did most of the "better" roles were DeDeDe and Kirby.


Dedede captures some people in the beginning and then is never seen again until the tail-end of SSE. Hardly anything major. Kirby? He's just as commonly used as Mario, Pit, Link, and Yoshi, as their team is the one you use most. The only time he might have some favoring is when he has to rescue everyone in subspace, but Dedede, Luigi, and Ness share that role.



> Wolf is awesome enough not to be part of SSE!


Lies. Ike is far more awsome (and sexy <3) than Wolf could ever hope to be, yet he's in SSE.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Lies. Ike is far more awsome (and sexy <3) than Wolf could ever hope to be, yet he's in SSE.


no, not at all
and Ike is so overused, I hate him, I often fight against 3 Ikes when I'm playing online 

but Fox is far more sexier, ever seen his butt?! x3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no, not at all
> and Ike is so overused, I hate him, I often fight against 3 Ikes when I'm playing online
> 
> but Fox is far more sexier, ever seen his butt?! x3



XD
I'm a Ike-player, too...
But simply cuz Marth is my best char on Melee and Ike is the new version of him...
The Brawl Power is awesome...

Hadn't played with wolf, yet. And don't like him much. He seems to steal Krystals show


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Lies. Ike is far more awsome (and sexy <3) than Wolf could ever hope to be, yet he's in SSE.



You'll get no sympathy from me when Lucas's awesome factor is around (though he's hardly sexy).



Cheesewulf said:


> but Fox is far more sexier, ever seen his butt?! x3


Fox has a monstrous forehead and the mouth of a frog. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

well I must admit, I don't play with Wolf often 


I usually play with Luigi, Lucas, Zelda, Zero Suit Samus, Toon Link and Peach in this order
well... Lucas and Luigi share the same place x3



> Fox has a monstrous forehead and the mouth of a frog. 'Nuff said.


well yeah, kinda, but lots have a "monstrous forehead"... *points at Ness and Lucas*
and a mouth of a frog? mh :\ no


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hardly anything major.





			
				Smash Bros. Dojo said:
			
		

> King Dedede learns of Tabuuâ€™s true nature and the power of his Off Waves during the taking of the Halberd. He begins to worry what will happen once all of the fighters are turned into trophies. Once that happens, there will be no one left to restore the frozen heroes, and the world as we know it will end by Tabuuâ€™s hand.
> 
> So he develops a special brooch. The brooches are set to work on a timer; when the timer runs down, the brooch will restore a fighter from his or her trophy form back to the original form. All you need to do is set the brooch on a hero that had been turned into a trophy and leave it there.
> 
> ...



wat

Also, Ike's a pussy faggot. 8)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> well I must admit, I don't play with Wolf often
> 
> 
> I usually play with Luigi, Lucas, Zelda, Zero Suit Samus, Toon Link and Peach in this order
> ...



Nice mains. Want to brawl some time?

Oh c'mon, they just have really, really large heads, but they're adorable nonetheless.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Nice mains. Want to brawl some time?
> 
> Oh c'mon, they just have really, really large heads, but they're adorable nonetheless.


sure why not  I'm up for a Brawl whenever you want :3



> Also, Ike's a pussy faggot.


me â™¥ u


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 13, 2008)

^Crap, just realized you're from Europe. We can try a connection later on but don't expect much.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

a try won't hurt I suppose 

well send me a PM with your Friendcode or just post it here if you want


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 13, 2008)

Ohkay.  4983-4588-0045

I'll PM later when I can set up another connection. More router issues.

Oh yeah, I use Wolf sometimes. =P


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 13, 2008)

mine:
0516-8703-3788


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 14, 2008)

I never liked FE characters. They're your standard lol-fantasy-medieval-war anime tripe.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, most of them are pretty deep if you've played the games, from my experience with the GBA ones at least.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 14, 2008)

By deep you mean "similar to the ones found in most anime based on medieval-fantasy-war", then yeah.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> By deep you mean "similar to the ones found in most anime based on medieval-fantasy-war", then yeah.



I can't wait until Alex comes along riding on a horse to defend his castle.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> By deep you mean "similar to the ones found in most anime based on medieval-fantasy-war", then yeah.



fire emblem isn't an anime

also:  have you played any games in the fire emblem series?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> fire emblem isn't an anime
> 
> also:  have you played any games in the fire emblem series?



Well, it was actually. FE on the GBA was pretty sweet, though I only played about half an hour. *shuts up*


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2008)

How did you guys go from talking about Wolf to bashing Fire Emblem? o_0
I have to admit, some of the characters in the series are a little stale, but a lot of them are pretty interesting. Unfortunately the only way you can get a real grasp of most of the characters is by support conversations, which is a hassle to do in any version of the series.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> How did you guys go from talking about Wolf to bashing Fire Emblem? o_0
> I have to admit, some of the characters in the series are a little stale, but a lot of them are pretty interesting. Unfortunately the only way you can get a real grasp of most of the characters is by support conversations, which is a hassle to do in any version of the series.



You can find a lot of them online. Try GameFAQs.

Also, they're a lot easier to get in the Sacred Stones. I actually got to the third support level with some characters!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> How did you guys go from talking about Wolf to bashing Fire Emblem? o_0



I've no idea. Can't let you brew that, Starbucks.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 14, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I've no idea. Can't let you brew that, Starbucks.




Jamba Juice ordered us to take you down!


----------



## AlexX (Aug 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> By deep you mean "similar to the ones found in most anime based on medieval-fantasy-war", then yeah.


You've obviously never played a Fire Emblem game. Go away.

Actually, I'll admit most of the main lords are indeed fairly cookie-cutter (including Marth himself), but the main draw of Fire Emblem is that you get to choose 11-15 out of 50+ playable allies, and the replay value comes from mixing and matching your team (as well as a bunch of events that either change or don't occur based on whether or not some characters are dead).

Of course, not all Fire Emblem lords follow the stereotypes (Sigurd, Leaf, and Ike being a few notable exceptions)...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2008)

I have played. <_<

LOL at people thinking that I meant "Fire Emblem is an anime" and that I have never played a single one. I was referring to the fact that the setting, heck, the overall stuff of Fire Emblem is the one you see in anime set on medieval-fantasy-war-themed anime. They do exist, usually in the 80's-90's era.

And you can pretty much say that team-based playable allies in a medieval-fantasy-SRPG games have been done to others, usually improved upon - like Shining Force, FEDA (which I like because of its mission-criteria effects, with FEDA2 being made of fail), etc.

Yeah, I have played older SRPGs than FFT, which people automatically assume.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I have played. <_<


Relax; I said I was joking, WO~



> LOL at people thinking that I meant "Fire Emblem is an anime" and that I have never played a single one. I was referring to the fact that the setting, heck, the overall stuff of Fire Emblem is the one you see in anime set on medieval-fantasy-war-themed anime. They do exist, usually in the 80's-90's era.


What? You were expecting Fire Emblem to take place in the future and be themed around stealth? =P



> And you can pretty much say that team-based playable allies in a medieval-fantasy-SRPG games have been done to others, usually improved upon - like Shining Force, FEDA (which I like because of its mission-criteria effects, with FEDA2 being made of fail), etc.


Eeh, I kind of prefer Fire Emblem's "simple to learn but difficult to master" gameplay over a lot of the complex stuff those games do. Heck, you can play most Japanese FE games without a translation since stuff like icons and menu selection stuff are more or less the same in every game (unlike say.... SRT/W, as those games require you to know the descriptions for weapons so that you can tell what they require in order to use and what additional effects they have on your or the opponent).



> Yeah, I have played older SRPGs than FFT, which people automatically assume.


Yeah, I really think FFT is overrated. It's a great game and all, but better SRPGs are out there.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Heck, you can play most Japanese FE games without a translation



But why would you want to? The story is the best part.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But why would you want to? The story is the best part.


Yeah, I'll admit it was a better point a few years ago, but now that all the non-localized games have a fantranslation available to the public, there's little reason to not take advantage of the hard work the fandom has done.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, that's the beauty of most old games. You don't need translation at most.

Anyway, there must be a way to bring this topic back... I know!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Fucken SAVED.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Furry turn-ons still not activated. Someone hit me.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

Mm, that's more like it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay for dom-Wolf!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Related:




*GONNA HAVE FUN WITH THIS THING*​
Sometimes I really wonder if I like Wolf or Falco better with Fox. :\


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what he meant! So obvious.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 16, 2008)

*Alex's Adventures in Trolling Whilst Staying On-Topic*


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Those guys both suck.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Those guys both suck.


Yeah, but the outcome was what I was looking for, and in the end that's what's important when one wishes to troll.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yeah, but the outcome was what I was looking for, and in the end that's what's important when one wishes to troll.


You guys must be really really good, 'cause I thought they weren't that bad...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Those guys both suck.



Not really. The Ike player needs to learn to overcome his disadvantages against Wolf (projectiles), but it was good match.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You guys must be really really good, 'cause I thought they weren't that bad...



I don't like to brag. 8)



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Not really. The Ike player needs to learn to overcome his disadvantages against Wolf (projectiles), but it was good match.



Ya rly. That wolf player was terrible, but the Ike one was about halfway decent, considering that he was fighting with a massive disadvantage.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't like to brag. 8)


Mm, I'm sure. It's a shame I'll probably never get to see you in action.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Mm, I'm sure. It's a shame I'll probably never get to see you in action.



Maybe some day, if I ever get my own Wii.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

Heh, well then I hope you get your hands on one soon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

I could play a better Wolf than that, not using his advantages and such.

You know, Nintendo could get away with it and make Fox and Wolf an official pair. They just have to be subtle.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I could play a better Wolf than that, not using his advantages and such.
> 
> You know, Nintendo could get away with it and make Fox and Wolf an official pair. They just have to be subtle.



But they never ever would.

They could make a LOT of characters official pairs, really. I'm still holding out for Falco and Leon, but they've turned Leon into a baby killing freak in the recent games.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, Nintendo could get away with it and make Fox and Wolf an official pair. They just have to be subtle.


Nintendo could pull off a lot of pairings. That doesn't mean it's going to happen.



David M. Awesome said:


> I'm still holding out for Falco and Leon, but they've turned Leon into a baby killing freak in the recent games.


Falco has been hinted at being paired with Katt since 64.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

*cough*Mother 2*cough*

Falco's straight. Panther's straight. Slippy's straight. Peppy and James are straight. So now we are left with Fox (everyone's sub), Wolf (leather), Leon (BDSM), and Bill (childhood friend).

And well, Leon's into bondage A LOT and has done it with Wolf, and it is hinted that he likes it in Brawl.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *cough*Mother 2*cough*



That letter wasn't obvious at all.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *cough*Mother 2*cough*


What does that have to do with anything?



> Falco's straight. Panther's straight. Slippy's straight. Peppy and James are straight. So now we are left with Fox (everyone's sub), Wolf (leather), Leon (BDSM), and Bill (childhood friend).


Why is it required that there be at least one gay character? Also note that Fox always being sub in the fanart means nothing in the actual canon. Otherwise Marth would be pretty gay despite marrying Sheeda at the end of his second game.



> And well, Leon's into bondage A LOT and has done it with Wolf, and it is hinted that he likes it in Brawl.


I think your bias has gotten ahold of your mind. Nowhere in Brawl does it imply that Leon and Wolf have done such things, it merely implies that he is a masochist.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Nintendo could pull off a lot of pairings. That doesn't mean it's going to happen.
> 
> Falco has been hinted at being paired with Katt since 64.



And even as a kid I tried to shoot her down every time she showed up. 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falco's straight



You're kidding, right? Did you SEE him at the end of Starfox Adventures?

Not like it matters because homosexuality does not exist in 90% of main stream media. Especially not where lead characters are concerned.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Why is it required that there be at least one gay character? Also note that Fox always being sub in the fanart means nothing in the actual canon. Otherwise Marth would be pretty gay despite marrying Sheeda at the end of his second game.
> 
> I think your bias has gotten ahold of your mind. Nowhere in Brawl does it imply that Leon and Wolf have done such things, it merely implies that he is a masochist.



Jeff and his friend are canonically lovers according to the creator.

And seriously, Fox has never felt dominant in the games as well. Heck, even Krystal is more dominating than him. <_<

And I know - I was simply playing around that idea. lol


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



I'm really not sure, but since we're suddenly on gay pairings, I guess he was implying the JeffxTony relationship. See avie.

EDIT: Ninja'd, though Itoi only said Tony was gay.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Jeff and his friend are canonically lovers according to the creator.


Even if that's true, you've managed to completely miss my point YET AGAIN. -_-;

My point was that they could make a lot of pairings. Heck, Ike has numerous potential pairings that could have worked, but he still decides to walk off into the sunset at the end of Radiant Dawn rather than be with any of them.



> And seriously, Fox has never felt dominant in the games as well. Heck, even Krystal is more dominating than him. <_<


I don't see how. Fox is always taking the role of the leader in the games, he's just never really pushed himself on others because of it like Wolf does (which doesn't mean he's not dominant, it just means he's not a jerk... >.> ).

Also, Krystal really isn't the best example since she managed to bring Panther to his knees...



> And I know - I was simply playing around that idea. lol


Then could you please not parade the info around like it's a fact? I don't want to ruin your fun or anything, but not everyone shares your feelings on the subject... ._.



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> EDIT: Ninja'd, though Itoi only said Tony was gay.


Then saying Jeff is as well as a fairly large assumption... Since when does one person being gay mean their friend is as well?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Then saying Jeff is as well as a fairly large assumption... Since when does one person being gay mean their friend is as well?



It's like that in pretty much every furry comic ever, actually.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Then saying Jeff is as well as a fairly large assumption... Since when does one person being gay mean their friend is as well?



Since Okamichan turned a Wolf-whoring thread into a discussion on pairings. Really though, I'm not assuming anything about Jeff. I see him as straight, no matter how :333worthy the fan art can be. I'm still waiting for a piece about him and Loid getting together, if only for them to realize how similar they are. Maybe I'll draw that until I'm sleepy enough.

Wait, did that make any sense? Messed up sleep patterns are bad, kids.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

So Tony is only involved in a one-sided love?! omg

And I see Fox as a subbie because he somehow... doesn't give that vibe. I mean, he can't even put his team in one piece. Most of them are just "lol k" towards him. And let's not even talk about he acted in Adventures.


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been lost on this forum since the begining. I know we are talking about Starfox, but are we talking about a game, or a comic, or just random relationships? Sorry if it sounds stupid, just wanted to be clued in.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 23, 2008)

We've talked about all of those things and then some. The topic never stays the same for the entire thread. For about half of this one we weren't even talking about Starfox anymore.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 23, 2008)

So, suppose they make Fox "officially" gay.  (LOL, the absurdity of all this...)  Where does that leave the fandom's other official Nintendo cumdumpster, Krystal?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 23, 2008)

With Panther, duh.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude, what the fuck? Both Wolf and Fox's heads resemble cocks. They're both very dome shaped with like that little slit of hair at the top. I haven't liked the looks of any Starfox character (except Falco) since Melee. :\

Krystal is good looking, but so is like 80% of female video game characters when you put them in skimpy clothing, which makes it not so special anymore.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Dude, what the fuck? Both Wolf and Fox's heads resemble cocks. They're both very dome shaped with like that little slit of hair at the top.



You are COMPLETELY _FUCKED_.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are COMPLETELY _FUCKED_.



All part of the plan.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 24, 2008)

So yeah, I checked out his Japanese wiki. Some interesting stuff include Wolf being called a protagonist, sincere in Command, etc.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 24, 2008)

Damn. I guess I'm not completely fucked after all. >:

Well, the idea has always been something like that Wolf respects Fox somewhat begrudgingly, and yes, Wolf did actually help the Starfox team out in a few missions in Command. Which was cool because you got to pilot a lot more than the standard, boring Arwing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, the rivalry begins AFTER SF64. When Wolf lost to Fox, that's where he began to consider Fox a rival.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Wolf's been helping out the Starfox team since Assault, buddy. :\


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wolf's been helping out the Starfox team since Assault, buddy. :\


^This, From Wiki-"Years later, in _Star Fox: Assault_, Wolf plans on taking down the Star Fox team once more, but the later invasion of the Aparoids causes him to come to Fox's rescue. However, he claims the only reason he does, so he can kill Fox off himself later."


----------



## AlexX (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikis aren't always the most reliable sources of information. Before it got removed the Fire Emblem article had as list of "character archtypes" that the fandom supposedly uses, but before long people just started grabbing random characters from the first game and declared them to be an archtype.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Wikis aren't always the most reliable sources of information. Before it got removed the Fire Emblem article had as list of "character archtypes" that the fandom supposedly uses, but before long people just started grabbing random characters from the first game and declared them to be an archtype.


 
Well I'm back from reading Sfa's script, and wolf DID saved him in a way....


Wolf: You fools! What are you idiots up to now!?

Ruffian: Boss! You're here!

Fox: That you, Wolf?

Wolf: You're on my turf now.

Wolf: Watch... your... step... Fox!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

That wasn't when Wolf helped Fox. That was the part where they fought. Wolf came to Fox's rescue much later in the game, at Corneria. Just go play the game, it's actually pretty good despite a lot of bitches whining about the set up of the missions.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh okay, it 's must be that Boss Fight with General Pepper that your talking about.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the one.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh okay, it 's must be that Boss Fight with General Pepper that your talking about.


Whaa, spoilers. ;_;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll give you something to "whaa" about.

Besides the game came out in 2005-6, So the spoiler is pretty old.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Wikis aren't always the most reliable sources of information. Before it got removed the Fire Emblem article had as list of "character archtypes" that the fandom supposedly uses, but before long people just started grabbing random characters from the first game and declared them to be an archtype.



Depends really. This is from the Japanese wiki, which seems to be a bit more reliable than the English (this information is also supported by the official guide back then). For instance, Miyamoto stated that Wolf and Fox will end up as close friends, and should have happened if only Pigma hadn't intervened.

Still, it bothers me how old Wolf is. Some official sources say he is one year older, some official sources say he is older.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Whaa, spoilers. ;_;



If you haven't played the game yet it's your own fault. >:C



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Still, it bothers me how old Wolf is. Some official sources say he is one year older, some official sources say he is older.



I remember that Falco is one year older than Fox is, but I'm not sure about Wolf. He sure SEEMS to be a lot older than Fox is (and I mean like, old enough to be his father. OH SHI-).


----------



## Kano (Aug 25, 2008)

...I prefer Falco xD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2008)

Falco's straight zomg XD


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falco's straight zomg XD


Good, Fox x Wolf is better. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2008)

Kano said:


> ...I prefer Falco xD



High five.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falco's straight zomg XD









Thus does your argument fail.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Good, Fox x Wolf is better. >_>


 
I disagree, for Panther X Wolf is much hotter than Fox X Wolf.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I disagree, for Panther X Wolf is much hotter than Fox X Wolf.


Well to each their own, I guess.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2008)

Wat.

Panther is nasty.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2008)

Better than clingy Fox


----------



## AlexX (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill Grey is my favorite character.

It works out nicely in the end because nobody knows who the heck he is, thus, he's not subject to rule 34 nearly as often as the others (though sadly, even he is not immune...).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Bill Grey is my favorite character.
> 
> It works out nicely in the end because nobody knows who the heck he is, thus, he's not subject to rule 34 nearly as often as the others (though sadly, even he is not immune...).



Well, he does fall the "childhood friend" character though... and you know where that ends. 

*coughyaoikemonopicofBillandFoxcough*


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

Just about anything could be used to justify a relationship if someone is really determined to pair them. Heck, People will pick two male characters out of a hat and throw them in bed together if they really want to.

Or do you mean by the canon? 'Cause I fail to see enough evidence in the canon that Fox is gay, let alone Bill Grey...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 26, 2008)

Mmm...


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

Somewhat expected on a furry forum, I suppose... Xp


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww, how sweet.  It's not even filthy or smutty or anything.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 26, 2008)

I was simply implying what people would see on a "childhood friend" in most fan pairings. I mean, usually it's "childhood friend", "best friend", or "rival". They are more often than "mentor" and "jerk".


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Mmm...



I love that one. <3



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was simply implying what people would see on a "childhood friend" in most fan pairings. I mean, usually it's "childhood friend", "best friend", or "rival". They are more often than "mentor" and "jerk".



Mentor/jerk pairings are hotter.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was simply implying what people would see on a "childhood friend" in most fan pairings. I mean, usually it's "childhood friend", "best friend", or "rival". They are more often than "mentor" and "jerk".


As I said, people can use just about anything for an excuse to pair two characters if they're really determined. After all, people pair Marth with Roy/Ike all the time, yet his childhood friend Maric is always left in the dust.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Mmm...


<3<3<3


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> As I said, people can use just about anything for an excuse to pair two characters if they're really *determined*. After all, people pair Marth with Roy/Ike all the time, yet his childhood friend Maric is always left in the dust.



Replace bold word with "horny"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> As I said, people can use just about anything for an excuse to pair two characters if they're really determined. After all, people pair Marth with Roy/Ike all the time, yet his childhood friend Maric is always left in the dust.


 
Because those "people" never played Fire Emblem.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because those "people" never played Fire Emblem.


I'm fairly certain we're taking Japanese fans into consideration as well, who are very likely to know about Marth's games.

Of course, even if we don't take the Japanese into account, Ike's childhood friend is Soren, yet everyone still pairs him with Marth...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that pairing is pretty bad


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wow, that pairing is pretty bad


Which one? There's like... several in discussion right now. XP


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ike has a catboy.

Anyway, yeah. <_<


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ike has a catboy.


Ranulf? He's got like... two potential girlfriends. =V


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Ranulf? He's got like... two potential girlfriends. =V


And Kyza. Rawr.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

SirRob said:


> And Kyza. Rawr.


Eh... Kyza is kind of bland. Muarim? Now THERE'S a tiger for ya!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Eh... Kyza is kind of bland. Muarim? Now THERE'S a tiger for ya!


Yeah but... Muarim's got Tormod. ;D


----------



## AlexX (Aug 26, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Yeah but... Muarim's got Tormod. ;D


But Tormod is such a wimp... heck, he admits Ike and Sothe make him feel inadequite.

Oh wait, I know! *cue training montage*


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> But Tormod is such a wimp... heck, he admits Ike and Sothe make him feel inadequite. Oh wait, I know! *cue training montage*


Bah, Tormod is way better than Ike and Sothe. Even though he comes way underleveled in both games... And is only in a few chapters in Radiant Dawn... ...and is completely overshadowed by Sanaki... 

...
Well he looks good, anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Which one? There's like... several in discussion right now. XP


Ike X Marth


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 27, 2008)

I smell lack of Fara love.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I smell lack of Fara love.


We talking about the comics now?


----------

